# My Great Niece at the Wedding



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)

My niece got married yesterday and here is my other nieces daughter--or my great niece.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 30, 2021)

She's a little cutie Ruthanne. All of those in the photo look like they should be on T.V.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> She's a little cutie Ruthanne. All of those in the photo look like they should be on T.V.


I know, they look like celebs.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)

That's one beautiful little girl and they all do look like celebrities; all beautiful.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> That's one beautiful little girl and they all do look like celebrities; all beautiful.


Thankyou and it's a possibility they could be.


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2021)

Oh, precious!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)

jujube said:


> Oh, precious!


Yes, she is for sure!


----------



## Jules (May 30, 2021)

What a little cutie pie.  She looks like she’s loving the experience.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> My niece got married yesterday and here is my other nieces daughter--or my great niece.
> 
> View attachment 167371


Congratulation to your niece Ruthanne, and your great niece looks like she's having a great time, what a sweetie!   Nice photo of everyone, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 31, 2021)

Is there something I'm missing???
I don't see any photos.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Is there something I'm missing???
> I don't see any photos.


I'm not seeing a picture either, Pro.


----------



## Pepper (May 31, 2021)

Me too, no pics to see.


----------



## Pecos (May 31, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Me too, no pics to see.


That is puzzling because it was there yesterday.


----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2021)

No photos.  

I see your post was edited-
"Last edited: Today at 4:55 AM"


----------

